# Making a key for box joint jig



## cbrown8115 (Jan 20, 2015)

Second post here! So I'm going to try to make a box joint jig for my router table. I have the plans and specs for it but since I'm new to wood working Im having a hard time trying to figure out how to construct the Key for the jig. I see most people make it out of hard wood and it's the same size as the size slot. So where do you find the a piece of wood like that? And how would you cut it to size. Sorry if this is a stupid question or a repeat questions.

Thanks in advance.


Someone once told me ask a stupid question now and only be stupid for a minute. Or don't ask a stupid question and be stupid for life.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

With the tools listed in your profile I would suggest buying a plastic cutting board (1/4"-3/8" thick" and cutting a piece off of it the width of the miter slot. cut it a wee bit wide and sand to fit it will need to be drilled and screwed to the jig nails and glue will not work. On a student budget its the least expensive solution for a durable runner.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not a stupid question at all, Clint.

I'll wager that many ask that question to themselves...

I like Bill's answer, but I may go for a hardwood...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Clint
Maple would be just fine,determine what size key you want plane it to that thickness then rip on a table saw,just get close then sand to finish size kind got sneak up on it,
There are utube videos showing how to make the jig


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

As noted--ripped from hardwood is great. You may also find short lengths of brass "key stock" in the drawers of your local hardware for a few dollars. 

Possible solution for 3/8" keys with a positive cash flow--there has been a recall on older Craftsman radial arm saws, Emerson sends a box and you ship the motor back, they send a check for $100. There are at least 5 on our local CL that could be had for under $100 (one at $40 listed yesterday). After removing the motor on two i dismantled the rest of the assembly--each one had a pair of 3/8" brass keys. Also got a matched set of miter gears from each, along with the drive rods that can be adapted for a front cranking drill press table (and maybe fitted to Al Thayer's router lift when i decide to build that). Assorted bolts, nuts, brackets, etc that came from the disassembly will clutter my shop for the next 30 years--making me wish i had just thrown it away from the start!!

earl


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

I cheated, I went to the local auto parts and picked up a 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 key stock for pullies. Cut off the length you need, epoxy it into your jig and your all set.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

A Steve Ramsey video on youtube might help.

Start video at 1:23.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTd81dlRQiE

Cheers!!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Both Home Depot and Lowes carry square stock in 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2, both oak and pine...take a caliper with you, pick one that is a bit larger, cut to size and sand it down to your bit size. When sanding the piece you've cut down lay it flat on a sheet of sandpaper on a hard surface and sand it in a figure-8 manner. This keeps the sanding even across the entire small piece.

If you find one at the store that is exactly the size you want pick it up and keep it for replacements...the stock comes in 2 foot pieces or so...the important measurement is for it to be the same size as the bit.

Welcome...good luck...Nick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I cheated to...
used brass key stock...
no wear and nothing to break, splinter or chip...
chamfer the two top edges...


----------



## Bow Weevil (Nov 24, 2013)

I went to a hardware store and bought 2 keystocks at a quarter inch, and 2 at three-eights. Work great with my box joint saw blade set. Very cheap and right on the size for the blade set I have. A key stock is used in a groove in the shaft of a motor and a matching groove in a pulley to lock the pulley to the shaft.


----------

